# Indoor Security Cameras for "Seniors"- Recommendations



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey All,
My Mom 72 yo is looking at buying indoor security cameras (3) for her FL condo and use them during the off season when she's not there. So, I wanted to know if anyone can recommend "Senior" friendly cameras keeping her wifi on for those times and be able to monitor from her iphone or laptop. 
I've been looking at the Arlo 2 but was curious what others were using.

Thanks!


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

I use Arlo cameras at my house, they're okay, but if no one is there use the wired option. I have Nest on the exterior, the app and website are better and easier to use, the cameras are better (IMO). Starting all over, I would go Nest all the way around for retail cameras.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Be sure and check out the info both here and here. :thumbup:


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Great stuff Guys. Much appreciated! We'll be traveling down there for Easter so I'd like to get this all installed while 
I'm there.


----------



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

We installed an Outdoor Nest camera inside my elderly MIL's house to keep an eye on her since she is alone most of the day. The Outdoor model we chose is wired and has great quality video and 2-way audio. Setup takes less than an hour. Could not recommend more highly.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Nest is the best WiFi option in my opinion.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Does your mom have good internet though? You're going to want decent upload speed for the cameras to really work well. Does she want an alarm system also or just cams? The new nest alarm looks pretty interesting and affordable. I use Simplisafe which works great for us. It's nice to have cams and alarm notifications all on a single app. The SS cams are not amazing, but decent enough for what they do.


----------

